# Differences G 052 172 A1 and G 052 172 A2 lubricants



## BILL_EOS (Jul 22, 2007)

Yestarday i finally got the time to lubricate all seals on my Eos, using the G 052 172 A1.
I also have the G 052 172 A2 but i havent use it.
Could anyone tell me the differences between G 052 172 A1 and G 052 172 A2, except the fact that the one is liquid and the other a spray.
Thank you all in advance.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Differences G 052 172 A1 and G 052 172 A2 lubricants (BILL_EOS)*

That is the difference. One is liquid and one is a spray. The lubricant is the same, it is just the application that is different.
Kevin


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Differences G 052 172 A1 and G 052 172 A2 lubricants (just4fun)*

rumor has it Dupont is purchasing a centrifuge to take the liquid teflon out of Krytox.......don't know if this is to change the Krytox itself or to create another substance......i'd be curious if VW changes their formula as well.......still working on my expensive little bottle from the dealer and its going on 2 years now.


----------



## tortoise (Sep 27, 2008)

the liquid krytox is for the seals, the spray is essentially for the joints and stuff, to lube them to prevent rust or creaks, more on the metal stuff


----------



## BILL_EOS (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (tortoise)*

Could you be more specific? Where should i use it?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (tortoise)*

I think you are wrong...


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

The 2 products can be used in order to lubricate the roof seals.
The are practically the same product. The only differences have to do with the packaging, the concentration, and the quantity/price ration.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (BILL_EOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BILL_EOS* »_Could you be more specific? Where should i use it?

You can use it for the roof seals, or as a general lubricant. (kind of expensive to use where normal lubricants will suffice, door hinges, etc., but can be used if you choose)
In some earlier posts, a few owners that used the spray said it was easy to apply, but the overspray was difficult to wash off the windows and body parts.
The liquid takes a little more effort to apply and rub in, but if you take your time, you don't end up with it in places where you don't want it.
Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 3:36 PM 3-30-2009_


----------

